
Unit Testing React Hooks - dawchihliou
https://medium.com/@MimiLiou77/testing-react-hooks-6d3ae95cd838
======
rydel
It is slightly misleading. One cannot test hooks alone - a component, which
uses a hook, must be created to act on them to thest if the component behaves
properly with the hook. There is no way to make unit test for a hook.

